# Zoey is constipated. Help please.



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

While playing with the birds this morning I noticed Zoey's vent looking green. Upon further inspection she had poop build up stuck to her. I held her under warm water and got it all off except for one little stubborn piece. I didn't want to stress her. She had been trying to preen the area. She seems normal otherwise.

What else can I do for her before I can get her in to the vet? Is it an emergency or can I make a regular appointment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would make a regular appt...but I'm not totally sure what to do for a constipated bird. I know for a constipated dog you would want to get a bit of oil or tomato or milk into them to help them pass it but I'm not sure if its the same for a bird.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do a search for laxative here. I know Susanne has said that something she recommended (for a different problem) was also a laxative. I know lactulose is a laxative if given enough..you need a prescription for it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How much build up was there? And have you seen her poop since you washed it off? I think the important thing here is whether she is able to poop now. If she can and it's just sticky, then I would make a regular appointment and try to increase fluids for now. Give wet veggies that are high in fiber. However, if she's straining to poop, then I would consider it an emergency and try to get her in right away. Can you gently feel the area around her belly and vent, just to make sure there isn't an egg or other swelling that's immediately apparent?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't seen her poop since but haven't seen her strain. When I was washing her off I did feel her because I was worried about that but she didn't seem abnormal or bulging. 

I would guess there were about three droppings built up. No more than that.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey jaime  i have read articles that says constipation in birds can be most effectually relieved by feeding apple, lettuce or other green food like watercress. Some articles also suggest that you offer few drops of mineral oil for your birds but m not sure if this is the right thing to do


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess you can try the fresh veggies option and see if it works!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The only greens I have now that she will eat is spinach. I will wet it and see if she will eat it. She was pretty traumatized by the washing. 

Ok, I put baby lettuce and spinach in and she is eating it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed...hopefully you can catch her pooping soon (never thought that poop would be so interesting til I owned birds.)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know! Now I am standing here watching her just waiting to see her poop lol!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping she gets better soon


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a vet appointment for Monday but can call if it becomes an emergency. They said to give her some pedialyte if she doesnt seem to be drinking and Benebac. She is eating and drinking so that is good.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay! She just pooped! It did seem like she strained and it was small but it didn't stick to her!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Whoo! Go zoey!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed she gets better.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Bailey, I did the search and the two things I found were lactulose and aloe. As you said, lactulose requires a prescription and aloe was more like a negative side effect is that it is a laxative. 

I didn't find anything about it by Susanne though.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed that things keep going well with Zoey. (I never thought I'd spend so much time concerned about poop......... Ever since we had the issue with bubbles in Sunny's poop, I constantly check out his poops and tell him "the poop looks good", which makes my fiance shake his head and tell me that I need to stop saying that all the time :blush:.)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice looking poop is always exciting lol!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spinach is good. It has a ton of fiber and actually is a pretty good natural laxative. Hopefully she was just a bit dehydrated and will get back on track with some veggies and probiotics.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just checked on her for the last time before going to bed. Her vent is clean and she seems fine. I'll just keep an eye on her and give her veggies laced with Benebac and make sure she is drinking until she goes to the vet.

Thanks everyone for the support, it really helps!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaime asked me to post these pics of Zoey's abdomen since her internet has been turned off for her move. Sorry it took me so long, today was crazy!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww poor girl!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks enigma! That is after I washed her off. She looks normal dry. 

We were just concerned about eggs, but neither of us saw anything concerning. Any other thoughts?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally recently had this problem, she ended up being sick. she started with a super heavy molt, which was normal up until the point she was sleeping even more than normal, was not acting active much at all and lost more weight than normal with a molt. she also stopped molting at that point. she started having poop stuck to her bum every morning from all her over night poops. then some during the day.... antibiotics for her set her back straight and she is gaining back the weight she had lost. she went from 105 grams to 81 grams. so keep an eye out on her weight. she just finished her probiotic course today.


has she been sleeping more than normal? eating habits changed? anything you noticed off? how do her droppings look?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She seems to be acting and eating fine other than that. Her droppings look normal other than getting stuck to her. She was fine all day after I cleaned her up but I am anxious to see how she looks in the morning. She has not been fluffed or anything. I hate that we have to move this weekend because I know it will be stressful for her but that can't be helped.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She is a tough girl, Jaime, and I'm sure she will handle the move just fine. Her mommy is going with her, after all.  Has she gotten any more droppings stuck since you cleaned her? If not then it may have been a temporary upset that's passed. Remember that Roo gets droppings stuck to her periodically (although usually not that many) and it's never been a sign of illness with her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then it might just simply be an imbalance in her gut, and probiotics should set her back on track  fingers crossed its nothing too much to worry about


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am hoping that it is minor. Nothing else stuck today after cleaning her, we shall see in the morning.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She may have been dehydrated overnight for some reason. With Roo I have a theory that poop gets stuck to her after she showers because the shower takes all the dust/preening oil off her feathers.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She did just bathe the day before. She bathes frequently.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a possibility to look into


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey jaime how is joey doing ???


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She was doing well the last time I checked on her. I am at work now but I will update when I get home. Fingers crossed for a poop free vent!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure she's going to be fine  dont worry jaime


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I *Just* got home and got the birds out. Zoey's vent looks beautiful!!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah that is good news, thanks forthe update m glad zoey is fine


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! I am very happy!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How often do we get to say a bird has a beautiful vent? 

Glad to hear the news.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol! Not often. Thank goodness.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaime,glad to hear that Zoey is doing great that's great news.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Good to hear that Zoey is doing well


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party, but I'm also glad to hear she's doing well. She just wanted to add in a little fun before your move. :wacko:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm late too, but yay Zoey!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, she seems perfectly fine now. Now I am trying to decide whether to still take her to the vet or if it is okay now. What do you guys think?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep an eye on it, im thinking you are safe for now, but anything off or it comes back, then off to the vet. weigh her daily to be sure


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok. Yes, I will definitely take her in if anything happens again. I will keep track of her weight, too. Thanks!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, if it doesn't happen again and she's maintaining weight, then I'd say it was just an isolated incident.


----------

